# Fear of being judged stops people ordering ‘fancy’ coffee



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Apparently 80% of respondents have admitted they didn't always order what they wanted because they were embarrassed?

Clearly not a concern for The Systemic Kid, judging by that bizarre concoction in Foundation .

See post further down if url link doesn't show about. Tapatalk is playing odd games


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well in most normal places there's no point ordering what you want anyway...

You won't get it!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

[quote=jlarkin;

Clearly not a concern for The Systemic Kid, judging by whatever that bizarre concoction was in Foundation .

I suspect this is some sort of "in" joke which will obviously not be understood by the majority of members who don't happen to have any idea to what it relates.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Quite a lot of people look at my menu then just say "i'll just take a coffee" so have to talk through black, milk, big, small etc. If you're not up on the coffee lexicon it could be tricky.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Eyedee said:


> I suspect this is some sort of "in" joke which will obviously not be understood by the majority of members who don't happen to have any idea to what it relates.
> 
> Ian


He ordered some very weird coffee [with coconut milk I seem to recall] - from the thread on the Manchester meet up


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jonc said:


> Well in most normal places there's no point ordering what you want anyway...
> 
> You won't get it!


Yeah, I often order espresso and get something else entirely.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I suspect this is some sort of "in" joke which will obviously not be understood by the majority of members who don't happen to have any idea to what it relates.
> 
> Ian


See the Manchester meetup thread for pics, you're not being deliberately excluded


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Quite a lot of people look at my menu then just say "i'll just take a coffee" so have to talk through black, milk, big, small etc. If you're not up on the coffee lexicon it could be tricky.


Yeah - Macintyre for a while had a very simple menu to try and avoid this too

- White: 2:50

- Black 2:00

Didn't work - people just asked for a white coffee and then they were asked how they wanted it and then that whole dance occurred about what the various milk options were.

I think most people would be happy with "Black" or "White" and let the barista make the choice instead of asking further questions.

A common conversation in Lab (which has a list of the options) is

"What's cold brew?"

--

"What's a cortado?"

---

"What's an affogato?"

--

"What's a flat white?"

--

"Cool, I'll have a latte then"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

robashton said:


> I think most people would be happy with "Black" or "White" and let the barista make the choice instead of asking further questions.


People can be picky, it would be nice in theory though. At least if they ask you for something you have the 'it's what you asked for' defence (which may not work if people think a latte is a 16oz drink with syrups and four shots)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Eyedee said:


> I suspect this is some sort of "in" joke which will obviously not be understood by the majority of members who don't happen to have any idea to what it relates.
> 
> Ian


I've edited to link to the post but it was about this http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23801-Manchester-meet-up-Confirmed-18th-July&p=329074#post329074


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> People can be picky, it would be nice in theory though. At least if they ask you for something you have the 'it's what you asked for' defence (which may not work if people think a latte is a 16oz drink with syrups and four shots)


Oh aye - I think we should be saying yes to customers who know what they want - but average joe passing by and wanting a cup of coffee doesn't want (and shoudn't have to) learn about it in order to enjoy it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> I suspect this is some sort of "in" joke which will obviously not be understood by the majority of members who don't happen to have any idea to what it relates.
> 
> Ian


Ordered a Kevlar coffee at Foundation during last Saturday's Manchester coffee event. It's made with espresso and coconut oil and water. I'd heard about Bullet Proof coffee which has butter in it from a thread some while back so thought I'd give the Kevlar a go. Reminded me of drinking condensed milk with espresso in it. Not unpleasant but not something I'd drink on a regular basis.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have fear of ordering a cappuccino and receiving a 10/12oz fluffy thing covered in chocolate and marshmallows


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

robashton said:


> Yeah - Macintyre for a while had a very simple menu to try and avoid this too
> 
> - White: 2:50
> 
> ...


I get this a lot in the shop I work in. "What is a piccolo?", "what is the difference between a long black and an Americano?", "what's a v60?" ... I explain ... "Oh, I'll have a lemonade"


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

What's a piccolo?

Oh, I want more than that.

ARGH


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm gonna come in and ask for a hug.....


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> I have fear of ordering a cappuccino and receiving a 10/12oz fluffy thing covered in chocolate and marshmallows


Reminds me of when me and the other half were in a coffee shop where she lives in Delft (no, not that sort).

Bear in mind she only drinks americanos, no milk, not even an odd espresso, just americano. Anyway, on the board there was 'Coffee of the week' she thought it was a different bean / blend so ordered one. When it came it had choc flakes - plain - milk - white, sprinkles, squirty cream... It was the furthest thing from what she wanted that could be made..


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I'm gonna come in and ask for a hug.....


I'll make the entire team hug you at once


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Badass!! Next time I'm up at my Bros man, and to think I tried last time and didn't make it in. Gutted!


----------

